# honda throwing distance ???



## hori (Mar 18, 2015)

Why do Honda and also Yamaha seem to throw snow farther with less HP than the rest? I always hear more hp the better buts seems honda move more snow with less hp? Are these throwing further than machines with more hp purely because the volume is so much less?


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Im going to go with the design theory. One member just mentioned how the impeller is sort of cupped. Also i recall Honda having a tall narrow chute on their models. Also take into the whole false horse power claims and you might ne onto something. I dont know about torque ratings for Honda engines but Tecumseh 318 blocks put out 12.5 torque from an 8 hp engine. From what I hear all the Hm from 8-12 hp are nearly identical in terms of mechanical components. Might not be true though.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Impeller speed mostly I think, the narrow chute definitely helps though.

The rumor always was that Yamaha rated their engines at the augers, not the crank, I've can neither confirm nor deny it.

I can say with absolute authority though that both Honda and Yamaha do out throw everything else, usually by a wide margin.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> Impeller speed mostly I think, the narrow chute definitely helps though.
> 
> 
> 
> I can say with absolute authority though that both Honda and Yamaha do out throw everything else, usually by a wide margin.


Could not have said it better......


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

It is hard to say for sure, but the videos I see of the Hondas seem to have the blower moving fairly slowly, so I assume the volume of snow is less and the chute narrower. Kind of like holding your thumb over a hose.

I also notice that the Hondas chute points more vertical than my Ariens.. Even with my chute defector up all the way I am throwing at about a 45 degree angle. The hondas can throw so high which is impressive.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

I think it's about energy management. It takes more energy to throw a given amount of snow farther. If you're set up to throw a shorter distance you could process more snow before running out of power from the same size engine.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

hori said:


> Why do Honda and also Yamaha seem to throw snow farther with less HP than the rest? I always hear more hp the better buts seems honda move more snow with less hp? Are these throwing further than machines with more hp purely because the volume is so much less?


The narrower the chute causes the pressure to be higher as it moves into the chute and movement to be faster causing the snow to be thrown farther.

It is the "venturi" effect which causes faster movement in the chute, just as the same in the venturi of a carburetor on an engine, the air moves faster in the narrow section and pressure changes there. High pressure going into the narrow part, lower pressure coming out of the narrow part, pressure differential, high to low, causing the snow to come out faster and further.

Air or water moves from high to low pressure easier than low to high pressure.


----------

